# ct x det



## masterdan407 (Jan 30, 2013)

The male made a huge bubble nest within 12 hours of the female being in the hurricane vase. Put the female in earlier today and we have eggs now. Female was removed and doesn't have a scratch on her. I hope I don't jinx it by posting this because this is the second time we've had eggs(ever) and last time they never hatched. Here's the parents!!!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!! Good luck!!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

is the male red and green??


----------



## masterdan407 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jexx said:


> is the male red and green??



He's actually red and black! The lighting is just really weird! and thanks!! :-D


----------



## masterdan407 (Jan 30, 2013)

Dad seems to be taking care of the eggs very well!!! But he has successfully spread the bubble nest to cover 1/2 of the 10g tank... Whatever makes him happy as long as he doesn't start eating the eggs! I counted around 150 eggs! I'm hoping to see little tails within the next 24 hours! Fingers are crossed!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Ahhh that's so exciting!!!!!


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck  I can't wait to see what the babies will look like  the parents are beautiful!


----------



## masterdan407 (Jan 30, 2013)

Curse of the early spawn log I guess...ugh! The dad ate all the eggs...I don't know why he waited so long...he was doing so well...but this was his first spawn...so I will give him another chance before he becomes a purely novelty betta for me! =]


----------

